# changing oil



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

sorry for newbie question i seem to be having a hard time trying to find the oild drain plug. do i need to remove the guard pan oil. i can find the oil filter also. ive change oil on some cars and its right there in the open i cant seem to find it on the gto


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

Yep, you just remove three bolts on the skid plate, loosen the other bolt and swing it out of the way. You'll see the oil filter right there and the plug is on the lower passenger side of the pan, facing toward the tire instead of down.


----------



## thispecialk (Dec 22, 2008)

okay so i just finsih changing the oil and the oil filter how do i reset the program or better yet how can i tell if i did reset it or not. and the next time i change oil is 3k right or should i wait till the computer tells me to change it


----------



## REDGTO89 (Jul 19, 2008)

I think it is in the manual. I think you have you turn ignition on and pump gas peddle 3 times, then turn it over should go away!


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

You can go 5K+ miles between changes. 

From the manual; 

*Engine Oil Life System
When to Change Engine Oil*
Your vehicle has a computer system that lets you know
when to change the engine oil and filter. This is
based on engine revolutions and engine temperature,
and not on mileage. Based on driving conditions,
the mileage at which an oil change will be indicated can
vary considerably. For the oil life system to work
properly, you must reset the system every time the oil is
changed.
When the system has calculated that oil life has been
diminished, it will indicate that an oil change is
necessary. A Service Engine Oil light on the trip
computer display will come on. See Trip Computer on
page 3-33. Change engine oil as soon as possible within
the next 600 miles (1 000 km). *It is possible that, if
you are driving under the best conditions, the oil
life system may not indicate that an oil change is
necessary for over a year.* *However, the engine oil and
filter must be changed at least once a year and at
this time the system must be reset.* Your dealer has
GM-trained service people who will perform this
work using genuine GM parts and reset the system. It is
also important to check engine oil regularly and keep
it at the proper level.


*How to Reset the Engine Oil Life
System*
The Engine Oil Life System calculates when to change
the engine oil and filter based on vehicle use. Anytime
engine oil is changed, reset the system so it can
calculate when the next oil change is required. If a
situation occurs where you change your oil prior to
the Service Engine Oil light being turned on, reset
the system.
1. With the engine off, turn the ignition key to ON.
2. Fully press and release the accelerator pedal slowly
*THREE,* not two times within five seconds.
3. Turn the key to LOCK.
If the Service Engine Oil light comes back on when
you start your vehicle, the engine oil life system
has not reset. Repeat the procedure.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

I'd like to change my own oil but I have no way to get the car high enough for me to fit beneath it and work and level for proper draining. What do you all do to achieve this?


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

I take mine to the dealer with my own oil and filter and pay them 15.99. Sometimes I will have a service coupon and get it done cheaper. 

Some have low profile car ramps; RHINO ramps. or if you have a small enough floor jack to fit under the car.


----------



## THEGREAT1 (Dec 27, 2008)

Be careful when lowering that oil drain pan. I had that thing clobber me in the head twice. I finally learned my lesson when I knocked out 4 of my front upper teeth when lowering that thing, it was a painful and expensive experience. Heads up, friend.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Thanks, Judge. I'd thought about the Rhino ramps but that only gets the front up and not high enough for me. My concern about oil changes is who the dealership has doing the work. Some hire kids who barely know how to use a socket wrench. But it's a better risk than your average 'instant lube' shop. Truth is, I hate to turn the GTO over to anyone since a 'reputable' shop I'd used for years took it for a 34 mile "test" run after keeping it overnight for an oil change.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

Take it to a place you trust or a friend recommends you too, they could also just charge labor if you take your own oil and filter. Wait on the car while they do it. Most places have a stooge they use for oil changes, thing is finding the place with the right stooge.


----------



## fattirewilly (May 26, 2006)

Here's a tip I learned on a forum somewhere...

When the car is on ramps, jack the rear end to level the car. That will get all the old oil out of the pan.:cheers


----------



## silgoat05 (Jul 1, 2006)

another trick is jack up the car only from the driver side!!!


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Recently had my teeth re-crowned, Great One, so I understand your pain -- the expensive part anyway. Sounds as if my best bet may be trusting to the luck of the draw at the dealership. At least there may be some recourse there if the job is botched. Incidently, Judge, the shop that took my car for the 'test run' was owned by a guy I've known and done business with for 30 years. Sadly, it's difficult to know who you can trust these days.


----------



## Gotagoat (Jan 6, 2006)

Good tips from all. Thanks.


----------



## crazytglo (Jan 15, 2013)

Good idea is to write down your mileage and have the shop sign that there will not be any added mileage when returned. There's nO reason why I should return and my car has a 1/4 tank less of gas cause the jokes in the shop wanted to take it to lunch.


----------



## Steamwalker (Mar 9, 2012)

You leave your car for an oil change?


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Say guys, this thread is 4 years old......


----------

